# Exposure to Nikkei 225?



## tothemax6 (30 January 2011)

Hi All,
Does anyone here buy into the Nikkei 225? The only means I have seen so far to do this is iShares Japan (which is a collection of japanese shares, not the Nikkei index). Does anyone know a means of access, short of using IB? If the Japanese ever clear their government deficit, I want to be able to put my money there. 
Cheers!


----------

